
Work/life balance at Spotify - JCB_K
https://news.spotify.com/us/2015/11/19/worklife-balance-at-spotify/
======
meat_fist
Not Work/life, Work/Family.

~~~
prawn
URL suggests it was once "Work/Life".

Great, strong parental leave policy, especially enabling fathers to take their
leave further down the track when they can possibly have a stronger impact.
(First few months are largely supporting your partner through feeding
schedules.)

